# Spider ID (too lazy to look it up myself)



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3023/2891953576_a95d45ebfe_b.jpg

-Nish


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

bump for prosperity


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

Sphodros rufipes

Sphodros rufipes ?


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

I highly doubt it unless there is large sexual dimorphism and my pic is of the opposite sex. The legs are good but the bodies are totally different. I'll mention that the head (I forget my spider anatomy) was as shiny as glass.

-Nish



LittleDip said:


> Sphodros rufipes
> 
> Sphodros rufipes ?


----------

